# Obligatory first post shill report



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

Got my Motobecane LeChampion CF LTD yesterday, figured I'd finally register so I can use my first post to take my proper place as a BD shill.

Previously I was riding a Redline R550... its a relaxed geometry road bike with a flat bar. I bought it kind of on a whim when I moved out to the country, so I could use it to explore. The bike itself is fine, but after putting probably 700 miles on it I was really using it more for exercise and trying to go faster and faster, rather than exploring. Going into some of the headwinds we have out here was a nightmare in such an upright position, and I was often finding myself wanting to be leaning forward more than was comfortable.

The BD thing worked out okay. The only real issue I came across was that one of the pedals that came with the bike, the threads had a ding right near the start of the thread. When I started to install it, it felt like it was cross threading (even though it wasn't) the damaged thread was the culprit. I have had this issue on my dirt bike before, and was able to fix the issue by using a tiny screwdriver and a sheet rock knife to clean the damaged piece of thread up. It went in fine after that.

Otherwise, everything went together pretty easily. Wheels were true, which is what I was most worried about. I got the gray / white framed one... looking at the pictures I really wasn't thrilled with the color scheme, but IMO its much nicer in person. The gray is actually metallic and looks pretty cool up close. I chose the bike based upon its specifications and geometry, not the paint, so for that to work out is a nice bonus.

Adjusting the RD was really the only other thing I had any "trouble" with, and that was just due to my own ignorance. Think I've got it more or less dialed now though. The only issue that remains is that in certain gears (in the middle of the cassette), there is a slight noise that is resulting from the chain shifting ever so slightly as it comes off the top RD wheel (the wheel and sprocket are ever so slightly off). The chain isnt rubbing any sprocket, it just gives a little "tick" as the chain shifts over periodically. I can fix the issue with the barrell adjuster, but then I run into shifting issues. It shifts through all gears, and its not like it makes a ton of noise... I may just be nitpicking. For now I'm content to ride it and check it periodically.

Went for a 15 mile ride after work yesterday, I'll be making some seat height / handlebar roll adjustments, but its clear the bike fits. I had the seat a bit far back, and the bars tilted upwards a little too far, but even so it was enjoyable to ride. Seat is definitely on the firm side, but it wasn't bothering me terribly so I'm going to give it some adjustment time before I consider replacing it. Compared to the AL framed, carbon fork Redline, the full carbon Motobecane is noticeably smoother over rough stuff... but its not worlds different or anything. I can definitely accelerate more quickly on the new bike, which is probably due to the clipless pedals as much as anything (first ride in clipless, no crashes so far). Being able to pull up on the trailing pedal, especially while climbing, is a lot more helpful than I thought it'd be. I'm sure as I get more coordinated with them, it'll become even better.

Anyway, if you're like I was and you're reading this to try and figure out if you really want to buy a bike online, I'd just say two things. A) Be honest with yourself, as far as mechanical inclination goes. I race dirt bikes and its way too expensive to have someone else do maintenance on those... so fortunately I've done quite a bit of wrenching. Take my case as an example... if I had just screwed that pedal in the way it was, and it had ruined the threads in the crank... well there goes pretty much the whole savings from buying online. Was it hard to spot, not really. Was it a difficult fix, no. If I had called BD and said "hey this pedal is screwed and I don't want to use it" would they have sent me a new one? From what I've read online, probably. But screwing something up or breaking something might be easier than you think, and once its done its done.

And B) Be sure you at least know a little bit about how frame sizing works. By looking up the geometry specs on my Redline, I could get a pretty good idea of how my new bike was going to fit. Without that though, I don't know if I would have felt comfortable with it. I personally find "fit calculators" difficult to trust for this sort of thing. Simple rules of thumb like "at least 1" of standover"... that may work sometimes but I'm not sure I would want to rely on rules like that considering the different compact / semi compact frame shapes and all that. You can do a lot with seat adjustment and changing out the handlebar stem, but if you wind up a couple sizes off in frame size... well I wouldn't want to have to deal with that. JMO.

Thats my experience, and so far I'm impressed... this is the part where you tell me I'm full of crap.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Clearly you work for BD and have just made up a long drawn out story designed to push the unsuspecting rider into an overpriced bike.

But wait, you had the same experiences I have had with my two bikes from them as well. Something doesn't look right here. And come on, giving good advice about mechanical ability and sizing. That's just wrong. And that phoney story about how something was not perfect and you had to fix it yourself!! now I know what is going on, you are pulling the reverse-shill ploy where you pretend to be a shill when actually you are a real rider. Got you now dude, you can't fool me with that scam.

So just forget it, I'm pulling the double-reverse bagpipe scam back at you and I am going to believe everything you say. Nice try, but you can't fool me.


----------



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

How long did it take for you to get your check? Theres a helmet I've got my eye on....

Was going to go for a 15 tonight, but its way too freaking hot. Cut it off and went 6 instead. Planning on a longer ride tomorrow before The Yellow Orb of Doom comes up too high. Everything seems to be good, my adjustments are going in the right direction. I may wind up replacing the stem, its hard to tell yet as I've never ridden a bike with drops before. Spending most of my time on the hoods for now. We don't have big hills where I am, but for what we do have, climbing is awesome. I pulled my foot out by accident twice today... probably time to start gradually tightening the pedal adjustment.


----------



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

Went almost 28 this morning, thankfully before it got too blistering hot. I shaved a full 11 minutes off my time on this same loop from last weekend (1:33 vs 1:44). How much of that is the bike, I'm not sure but its definitely at least some. I thought it might be because I was subconciously pushing harder or something, but according to my garmin my average / max heart rates were about identical... whatever thats worth.

I think the seat is going to have to go. I was pretty glad to get off it after an hour and a half... it feels a little narrow. Probably go to LBS around the area and see what I find there.


----------



## Iam918 (May 13, 2011)

TheMCP said:


> I think the seat is going to have to go. I was pretty glad to get off it after an hour and a half... it feels a little narrow. Probably go to LBS around the area and see what I find there.


I had to replace the saddle (Velo UltraLite Racing) on my Cross pro (AL - rival) w/ my saddle from my mtb (bontrager race), pretty much due to same reason. After 60mi on it my first weekend I was very sore & saddle felt very stiff. I've not had the same issues w/ my mtb saddle & it was only ~90ish g heavier so not much of a diff to me.


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

My BD experience was much the same. Bike arrived and I had it up within a day. I took my time and checked everything out several times before tightening anything down. The setup is actually pretty easy. I had never set up brakes before but I had adjusted my old brakes enough to figure it out quickly. 
I ran the gears through several times before riding and then checked everything out with a quick shake down. A buddy who assembles bikes is going to give me a final walk through tonight and adjust the front and rear derailleurs but outside of that, it was pretty easy. 
Saddle was a beast and I swapped it out fast. Will probably replace the cheap stem but everything else is set.


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

I joined this forum when researching BD after my Boss (who rides a Motobecane) directed me to BD when I told him I wanted to get a bike to replace my 20 year old converted mountain bike for road and triathlon riding.

Based on frame availability I selected a Windsor. I got the tracking notice about 20 minutes ago. Can't wait to put together my report!


----------

